# AC hose question



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

So my AC won’t stay pressurized, so I am going to take the compressor out for now to have easier access to rockers and a few other projects. My question these two hoses with the clamps- can I just loosen and pull those off? Or is there some secret AC rule I need to follow? Looks like any other water hose clamp to me but wanted to check with folks that know (not me).


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Easier MA to remove the one bolt connector and muffler assembly than those hoses if you going to remove the compressor


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Agree with pontrc,...once the system is depressurized compleletly you can remove the hoses compressor etc. wear safety goggles when you remove anything. Sometimes a little pressure stays behind a seal or ring, and spritzers out. Freon in the eye is no fun.

by doing what pontrc recommends you can reseal it with the proper o rings. If that clamp on the hose is not now leaking, I would leave it be. It looks like a worm clamp... not the best.

there are better crimp clamps four AC work, but at least an oitker style clamp would be better than a worm clamp. Two oitker clamps per side would give a tight reliable seal, if you have a leak there or are removing it.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Ok thanks guys. If I understand what your are saying Pontrc, it’s to leave hoses as is, loosen the hex that is part of the metal tube going into blower box in the pic, and then unbolt the other hose to condenser? 

not sure what mean by muffler assembly. Not knowledgeable about ac at all...

lemans guy- I think u are suggesting there is an o ring behind that hex that will need to be replaced when I install back ( along with better clamps)?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

The silver canister bolted to the compressor is the muffler, yes and it connects by flare but to the condenser The single bolt is on back it the compressor.You will need new O rings when you put it back in. Like lemans guy says make sure system is evacuated from Freon before you start


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

perfect, thanks for your help.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

MidnightAuto said:


> perfect, thanks for your help.


You’re welcome can take all the credit thanks to lemans guy and Scott aka Black69judge who suggested that from another post


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Teamwork!.....don’t forget to only use AC O rings...they usually come with any new hose assembly, they are green. A normal black rubber O ring will not work.

many auto parts store has them. There is also some AC sealer that I put on O Rings it is clear and thick,...and it always works great, put a little right on the 0’ring.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Nylog refrigerant sealant....any AC house like Johnstone supply will have it or on line small bottle 6 or 7 dollars


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Ok got it lemans. Appreciate it...


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Lemans guy said:


> Agree with pontrc,...once the system is depressurized compleletly you can remove the hoses compressor etc. wear safety goggles when you remove anything. Sometimes a little pressure stays behind a seal or ring, and spritzers out. Freon in the eye is no fun.
> 
> by doing what pontrc recommends you can reseal it with the proper o rings. If that clamp on the hose is not now leaking, I would leave it be. It looks like a worm clamp... not the best.
> 
> there are better crimp clamps four AC work, but at least an oitker style clamp would be better than a worm clamp. Two oitker clamps per side would give a tight reliable seal, if you have a leak there or are removing it.


The clamps in the picture are original factory type, with the hook on the side to make sure the clamp is correctly positioned.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Agreed,...if you want original. But here style hose clamps have not been used in AC work for 30 years or better. Freon is notoriously hard to seal and most malfunctions are loss of Freon due to vibration on seals and connections. So just noting that there are better sealing clamps available.

but here will work use a new hose and get it tight and set right as M pointed out!

you want to be cool, with original parts and cool by temperature too!


----------

